# Superpup



## -Oy- (Sep 20, 2018)

I did a shoot for a magazine cover today with this lovely young Boxer. She was a bit frisky but I got the shot in the end and they love it


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 20, 2018)

What a pose! She looks like she is saying,"I'm the boss here and don't you forget it!" I can't imagine them not loving it. Great shot.  How many biscuits did it take to get the shot? lol


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 20, 2018)

No biscuits at all.

Lots of chicken pieces though


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2018)

She's gorgeous. I love the upward angle!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2018)

What a spectacular shot Oy. 
I appreciate the symmetrical creativity you applied 
Very tasteful.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2018)

Super duper.... I have many photos of our dogs... and some pro ones too....


----------

